# 1999 peugeot boxer 2.0 autosleeper tow hitch needed pls. Any idea from where



## irideforlife14 (2 mo ago)

Need a tow bar for a 1999 peugeot boxer 2.0 petrol aitosleeper with a fibre glass body. Anyone know where


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

You don't say which part of the country you are in but I guess that any established tow bar fitter may be able to oblige


----------

